# US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

					Die USA haben die Einreisebestimmungen verschärft: Wer mit nicht geladenen Elektrogeräten erwischt wird, dem droht eine intensive Kontrolle und die Wegnahme des Gerätes. Die Maßnahme der Homeland Security und der TSA soll die Sicherheit erhöhen. Inlandsflüge sind nicht betroffen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

Oh Gott 

Naja was soll man sagen


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

War gestern schon auf Tagesschau 
Mal schauen ob hier auch eine Amerikafeindliche Hassdiskussion losgeht


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte eine solche Diskussion hier losgehen?


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Was ist denn, wenn z.B. bei einem älteren Notebook der Akku nur noch eine geringe Kapazität hat? Man kann doch das Gerät auch einfach an die Steckdose hängen, um zu zeigen, das es funktioniert. Die spinn doch die Amis.


----------



## Rikko_V2 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Na ganz einfach, weil die Amis schon lange nicht mehr rund laufen ^^
Aber natürlich alles nur zur Sicherheit und Terror (looool) -bekämpfung.

Die wollen halt sehen ob der AKKU echt ist und keine Bombe XD


----------



## e4syyy (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Finde es gut!
So kann überprüft werden, ob die Elektrogeräte kein Fake sind und irgendwelche Sprengsätze versteckt werden (im schlimmsten Fall.)

Nur blöd, wenn wärend einem langen Flug das iPad Leer geht.


----------



## XmuhX (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Aha, zB Schlepptop leergezockt = abgeben?!  
Wie kommt man mit so Schoten durch?! Ein Irrenhaus!


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Irgendwie sinnfrei. Was ist, wenn der halbe Akku ein Akku ist und der Rest eine Bombe? Soll ich das Ding dann aufsägen um zu beweisen, dass es nicht so ist?


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenn z.B. bei einem älteren Notebook der Akku nur noch eine geringe Kapazität hat? Man kann doch das Gerät auch einfach an die Steckdose hängen, um zu zeigen, das es funktioniert.


 
Was sicherlich sehr sinnvoll wäre, wenn da wirklich Sprengstoff drin ist


----------



## EX-Buzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach, weil die Amis schon lange nicht mehr rund laufen ^^
> Aber natürlich alles nur zur Sicherheit und Terror (looool) -bekämpfung.
> 
> Die wollen halt sehen ob der AKKU echt ist und keine Bombe XD



Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.

Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt 
(150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten. 

Ich erinnre an den Typen, der in seiner Unterhose Sprengstoff hatte und es nur durch einen Fehler beim Zünder nicht zur Umsetzung gekommen ist...... Ist bestimmt auch total witzig.....


----------



## Raeven (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Es ist völlig legitim dass ein Staat seine Ein- und Ausreise Bedingungen verändert. Als Reisender habe ich ja die Möglichkeit mich im Vorfeld darüber zu informieren gegebenenfalls  beim Auswärtigen Amt. Im Fokus sollte immer die Sicherheit alle Passagiere stehen.


----------



## LemonDrop (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.
> ...


 
Gesunder Menschenverstand? Hier im Forum? Kannste lange suchen...

Übrigens: Das genannte Vorgehen wird von manchen Ländern schon lange durchgeführt. Das erste mal habe ich soetwas vor circa 20 Jahren mitbekommen.


----------



## PCTom (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.
> ...



war bei Ihm die Antenne nicht ausgefahren


----------



## beercarrier (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

die ami´s sind aber großzügig jetzt wolln die noch nich mal ihre eigenen blindgänger wieder.

mir egal ohne amerikanischen pass werd ich den teufel tun und in die usa reisen. die halten sich bei ausländern nicht mit einem rechtsstaat auf, nicht in deren heimatländern und erst recht nicht bei sich zuhause.


----------



## OdlG (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Einreise... Das läuft doch in den USA quasi zwingend nur über 10 stündige Flüge. Da kann doch der Akku auch mal leer sein. Also auf meinem letzten Flug waren sowohl mein Telefon als auch mein Laptop fast auf Null nach 14 Stunden Flug :S


----------



## mannefix (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Bei den Amis gehen die Akkus aus, dann Lichter.


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

ausserdem können die NSA agenten am flughafen, dann noch leichter auf deine geräte zugreifen


----------



## HomeboyST (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.
> ...


 

Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren. 
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Aber im gleichen Atemzug Schusswaffen für die Normalbevölkerung auf Innlandsflügen zulassen. Könnte ich alles nachvollziehen, wenn alle 2 Tage ein Flieger in ein Hochhaus kracht, aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein und nach 2001 ist in den USA sowas nicht mehr passiert und das ist jetzt auch schon wieder 13 Jahre her!!

Ziemlich paranoid. Naja gut, sie haben es sich ja auch echt verdient und machen sich überall unbeliebt. Nicht nur im Nah-Ost.


----------



## Lelwani (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.
> ...


 

wenn die leute irgendwas sprengen wollen machen sie das auch und kein dummes gesetzt wird sie dadran hindern... sowas auch nur ansatzweise als sinnvoll zubezeichnen is einfach nur bescheuert (nein soll keine beleidigung an dich sein)

ein handy etc mit vollem akku lässt sich nämlich besser abhören...

Die usa sind in ihrem terrorwahn einfach nur dumm im kopf, irgendwann darf ich nich mehr ins flugzeug weil ich kacken müsste könnte ja "plastik" sprengstoff sein....


----------



## Master451 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Nach New York kommt man auch schon in 8h, außerdem wird das vor Abflug überprüft, so wie ich das verstanden habe...
Wenn man dadurch evtl. eine Explosion vermeiden kann, warum nicht. Laptops und die gesamte Elektronik im Handgepäck wird ja sowieso einzeln geröngt, das ist dann nur um beim Akku sicher zu gehen. N Gerät mit leerem/totem Akku kann man schließlich auch im Koffer mitfliegen lassen, anstatt im Handgepäck (wenn man nicht geraden Firmendaten durch die Gegend fährt)...
Nur blöd, wenn man vergessen hat, das Gerät aufzuladen, aber deswegen werden wir ja im Voraus informiert.
EDIT: außerdem ganz ehrlich, wenn ich irgendwo hinfliege, egal ob jetzt USA, Mallorca, Türkei und andere Urlaubsziele, ich habe keine Lust, nicht anzukommen, und wenn das etwas mehr Sicherheit schaffe kann, dann warum nicht? Ich finde, das ist weniger umständlich als die Flüssigkeitenregelung... Es wird vermutlich ja nicht jeder gebeten werden, zu zeigen, dass sein Laptop hochfährt, das Tablet/Smartphone an geht...


----------



## RavenlordX (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Übles Werk von Menschen geschaffen! Dieser Irrsinn ist kaum noch zu überbieten...

Terrorgefahr?

Die größten Verbrecher weltweit haben aber auch allen Grund dazu sich zu schützen!


----------



## Lelwani (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



RavenlordX schrieb:


> Übles Werk von Menschen geschaffen! Dieser Irrsinn ist kaum noch zu überbieten...
> 
> Terrorgefahr?
> 
> Die größten Verbrecher weltweit haben aber auch allen Grund dazu sich zu schützen!


 

besser kann man es nich sagen


----------



## JimSim3 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Gabs da nicht nen Typen der auf seinem Blog ~jede Woche ne neue potente Waffe aus den Duty Free Produkten gebastelt hat, die man am Flughafen nach der Sicherheitskontrolle einkaufen konnte?

Wenn sie was sicher machen wollen, dann den Duty Free Bereich verbieten... Aber das kratzt wahrscheinlich zu stark am Profit... Und wichtiger als Sicherheit und Freiheit ist immer noch das liebe Geld.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.
> ...



Man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich bin ja dafür, dass man an Flughäfen Sprengstoff kaufen kann. Es gibt nun mal viel zu viele Menschen. Da sollte es ja gerade an den Großen Flughäfen recht einfach sein die Sprengstoffdistribution sehr schnell zu gewährleisten. Am besten sollten die Käufer unterwiesen werden, ihren Sprengsatz nur über einer Großstadt zu zünden. Dann gibt es auch eine Menge Rabatt auf den Kauf. Wer eine Kleinstadt sprengen will muss ordentlich drauf bezahlen. Ist halt dann Prestige eine ganze gemeinde mit einem abstürzenden Flugzeug zu beglücken.

Na nun bin ich mal gespannt ob die NSA/BND und wer alles mitließt seinen Spaß hatte.

(Der obere Text ist Satire und auch als dieser zu verstehen.)

@Topic
Also ich könnte mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass man Sprengstoff auch in das gerät einarbeiten kann ohne die Funktionalität zu verlieren. Aber wie soll man sonst Menschen vermitteln, dass man ihre Daten von den Mobilgeräten auslesen will.


----------



## EX-Buzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn die leute irgendwas sprengen wollen machen sie das auch und kein dummes gesetzt wird sie dadran hindern... sowas auch nur ansatzweise als sinnvoll zubezeichnen is einfach nur bescheuert (nein soll keine beleidigung an dich sein)
> 
> ein handy etc mit vollem akku lässt sich nämlich besser abhören...
> 
> Die usa sind in ihrem terrorwahn einfach nur dumm im kopf, irgendwann darf ich nich mehr ins flugzeug weil ich kacken müsste könnte ja "plastik" sprengstoff sein....


 

Es soll denen aber so schwer wie möglich gemacht werden, darum geht es. Es geht auch nicht darum ein Smartphone abzuhören. Der Sinn hinter dieser Aktion ist folgender:

Diese "Bombenbauer" sind keine hochstudierten Ingenieure, die Jahre damit verbringen würden einen Menge X an Sprengmasse in ein funktionsfähiges Telefon zu integrieren, welches soweit abgesichert ist, das es den Träger nicht schon vor seinem eigentlichen Ziel zerlegt.

Der ihr Ziel ist es, mit geringstem Aufwand, den höchstmöglichen Schaden zu ermöglichen. Der geringste Aufwand ist in diesem Bsp. folgender. Ich nehme eine leere Smartphonehülle, packe dort mein Sprengmittel rein und konstruiere einen Zünder, der zb. auslöst in dem ich 3 Tasten des Smartphone gleichzeitig drücke. Somit hab ich a: eine Sicherung vor ungewollter Auslösung und b: das ganze in einem alltäglichen Gegenstand versteckt.

Wenn ich aber ein funktionsfähiges Smartphone vorzeigen muss , oder einen Laptop... whatever, erschwere ich denen derzeit ihr vorhaben und habe wieder Zeit gewonnen um auf neue Eventualitäten zu reagieren.

Vor allem muss man dieses ewige USA-Bashing einfach mal Außen vor lassen und unvoreingenommen die Situation bewerten. Wir leben nun mal nicht auf einem friedlichen Planeten und jede Regierung der Welt hat das Recht mit geeigneten Mitteln das Leben seiner Bürger zu schützen. Hab ich persönlich nichts dagegen... lieber zeig ich mein Telefon und Laptop vor (und alle anderen auch) als das so ein religiöser Spinner, aus welchen Motiven auch immer, sich dort oben mit seinem präparierten Smartphone umsetz.....


----------



## Joselman (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Jedesmal bei der Einreise in die USA werde ich dermaßen aggressiv! Freundlich behandelt wird man da nicht grade und von den Stunden die es dauert mal ganz zu schweigen! Wer das einmal mitgemacht hat weiss wovon ich spreche.

Ich wünsche mir jedesmal, dass wir in D auch mal sowas mit denen abziehen. Warum stecken wir nicht alle Ammies präventiv 24h in U haft und scannen alle per Analsonde. Das wünsche ich mir von unserer Bundesregierung. Analsonden für alle Amerikaner plus GPS damit wir wissen auf welchem Klo sie kacken gehen. Vieleicht haben die ja ne Bombe im  Arsch wer weiss!!!


----------



## XmuhX (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Joselman schrieb:


> Jedesmal bei der Einreise in die USA werde ich dermaßen aggressiv! Freundlich behandelt wird man da nicht grade und von den Stunden die es dauert mal ganz zu schweigen! Wer das einmal mitgemacht hat weiss wovon ich spreche.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir jedesmal, dass wir in D auch mal sowas mit denen abziehen. Warum stecken wir nicht alle Ammies präventiv 24h in U haft und scannen alle per Analsonde. Das wünsche ich mir von unserer Bundesregierung. Analsonden für alle Amerikaner plus GPS damit wir wissen auf welchem Klo sie kacken gehen. Vieleicht haben die ja ne Bombe im  Arsch wer weiss!!!


 
Gib denen auch noch ne Anregung das, ähm...einzuführen!!!


----------



## beercarrier (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

sry ot



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man dieses ewige USA-Bashing einfach mal Außen vor lassen



Truman-Doktrin

es gibt kein bashing, wir vertreten nur unsere interessen. letztendlich ´kein bock mit den usa zu tun zu haben´das war mal anders und hat sich nicht ohne grund geändert.


----------



## Kuschluk (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

^^ also es is schon hart war kurz nach 911 da auf urlaub:

an meinen schwarzen Skaterschuhen wurden abstriche genommen, ich wurde als 10 jähriger quasi ruppig von meinen eltern getrennt (am ärmel in die testecke gezurrt), mein Vater wurde erstmal dumm angemacht als er meinte ich würde alleine nirgendwo hingehn er käme mit... mein englisch ^^ na ja "it is under the table" halt ^^

=> Terrorist hin oder her aber bei den kontrollen kann man ein wenig mehr fingerspitzengefühl verlangen. 

Das mit dem Fingerabdruck scan etc empfinde ich nicht als schlimm, geht schnell tut keinem weh und ist ein effektives Fahndungsmittel(auch "normale" verbrechen)

Aber Amerika is auch einfach wunderschön und geil ... da gibts nix.


----------



## PurpleACE (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Das macht schon Sinn, somit können die jetzt ihre Trojaner auch bei den Querulanten aufspielen und Daten sammeln, mal sehen wann es soweit ist das man nur noch nackig in den Flieger darf. Habe auch schon gehört das Leute mit Implantaten nicht in den Flieger gelassen wurden. Nun ja mich Betrifft das glücklicherweise nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Ob sinnvoll oder nicht es ist ein Land mit teilweise gar seltsamen Gesetzen und Einreisebestimmungen wie allerdings viele andere Länder auch.


----------



## Joselman (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> Das macht schon Sinn, somit können die jetzt ihre Trojaner auch bei den Querulanten aufspielen und Daten sammeln, mal sehen wann es soweit ist das man nur noch nackig in den Flieger darf. Habe auch schon gehört das Leute mit Implantaten nicht in den Flieger gelassen wurden. Nun ja mich Betrifft das glücklicherweise nicht wirklich.


 
Da hast du wohl was verpasst. Wozu nackig in den Flieger? Die haben da Nacktscanner stehen wo du erstmal rein musst! Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Entweder Nacktscanner oder Jail wahrscheinlich.


----------



## PurpleACE (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Also soweit ich weiß muss Niemand durch den Nacktscanner, du darfst dann aber wohl mit einer "speziellen" Abtastung rechnen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Dann bleiben Handy usw. In Zukunft einfach zu Hause. Muss man sich auch nicht mehr mit Roaming und nicht passenden Steckdosen rummärgern.


----------



## Joselman (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß muss Niemand durch den Nacktscanner, du darfst dann aber wohl mit einer "speziellen" Abtastung rechnen.


 
Die stecken dich da rein da wirst du nicht gefragt. Kannste mir ruhig glauben. Jedenfalls in Houston und L.A. ist es so.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Ich weiß, es ist leicht gesagt, aber anstatt immer nur neue Ergüsse bei der Terrorbekämpfung, sollten die Weltpolizisten mal an ihrer Weltpolitik ein paar Stellschrauben verdrehen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das das Flugzeug verunglückt ist deutlich höher, als eine Flugzeugentführung oder eine Bombenexplosion. Kommentar: Schluss mit dem Kontrollwahn am Flughafen! | heise online


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Die USA müssen einfach nur Strom spaaren, wenn im Sommer wieder alle Klimaanlagen auf hochtouren laufen...

Deswegen sollen alle ihre Handys noch zu Hause laden


----------



## PurpleACE (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

@Joselman
Ahja na super. Soviel zu Land of the Free.


----------



## MG42 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Wieder so ein Spezigesetz, naja Zeit wurde es wieder, kein Jahr seit Gründung ohne einen geschürten Konflikt / Krieg oder ein Regimechange, ganz im Sinne ihrer "demokratischen"  Oligarchen / Hochfinanz, kein Wunder dass man sich damit nicht viele Freunde macht, bzw. nur Gekaufte (irgendwelche prostituierte Tyrannen die man solange braucht wie sie nützlich sind und dann wie eine heiße Kartoffel fallen lässt und sich dämliche Entschuldigungen und Gründe erfindet um sie platt zu machen) und leider viel zu oft von einem affigen Lakai wie vor allem unsere Bundesregierung hoffiert wird für den man nur Spott und Häme übrig hat.
Der Feind ist selbst das eigene Volk, aber sie haben den Zenit schon überschritten, das Ende zeichnet sich schon ab, wie Rom das an seiner eigenen Dekadenz untergegangen ist.
Die Menschen müssen mal die Glotze ausschalten, selbst denken und Verantwortung sowie Souveränität in die eigene Hand nehmen und nicht den geisteskranken Führern ihrer Nation (Neokonservative) und Großkotzkonzernen aus Faulheit und verschwenderischer (auf Kosten anderer) Konsumgeilheit überlassen oder aus Protest entweder eine Demokraten- oder Republikaner-Puppe zu wählen die sie am Ende doch hintergehen wird, und hoffen dass es diesmal schon der richtige ist, der sie aus der Krise führt.


----------



## Lelwani (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Es soll denen aber so schwer wie möglich gemacht werden, darum geht es. Es geht auch nicht darum ein Smartphone abzuhören. Der Sinn hinter dieser Aktion ist folgender:
> 
> Diese "Bombenbauer" sind keine hochstudierten Ingenieure, die Jahre damit verbringen würden einen Menge X an Sprengmasse in ein funktionsfähiges Telefon zu integrieren, welches soweit abgesichert ist, das es den Träger nicht schon vor seinem eigentlichen Ziel zerlegt.
> 
> ...


 

in was für einer welt lebst du? du bist einer wo das "terror" gelaber voll angeschlagen hat glückwunsch an die regierung...

versuch einfach mal deinen kopf zu benutzen mehr sag ich dazu nich ... einfach nur traurig


natürlich will der staat egal ob usa oder wer auch immer nur unser bestes ....

informiere dich und dann reden wir weiter...


und nein ich hab deinen post garnich zuende gelesen der erste satz hat mir gereicht

wer sagt dir das zb 9/11 die usa bzw geheimdienste nich selber waren? ah stimmt die regierungen die uns noch nie belogen haben erzählen dir das dann muss es natürlich stimmen... nutze dein hirn


----------



## EX-Buzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Lelwani schrieb:


> in was für einer welt lebst du? du bist einer wo das "terror" gelaber voll angeschlagen hat glückwunsch an die regierung...
> 
> versuch einfach mal deinen kopf zubenutzenmehr sag ich dazu nich ... einfach nur traurig
> 
> ...


 
Ähm.... wo waren jetzt die Argumente in deiner überaus bedeutsamen Antwort?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> @Joselman
> Ahja na super. Soviel zu Land of the Free.


So etwas gibt es nicht, das sind doch Mythen in Tüten


----------



## Deimos (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Hauptsache irgend was geschrieben ohne Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Wenn man weiß, das es Sprengstoff gibt, der nicht detektierbar ist und wenn man auch weiß, dass es keine großen Mengen benötigt
> (150g PETN) um ein Loch in die Außenhaut eines Jets zu reißen, dann sollte man vllt. einfach still sein und sich nicht so pubertär verhalten.


Alles nicht so gewichtig, als dass man einen solchen Verhältnisblödsinn etablieren muss. Wie soll den das bei Zügen sein? Hochhäusern? Öffentlichen Veranstaltungen?

Dort müssten nach deiner Logik ähnliche Verhältnisse für vermeintliche Sicherheit herrschen. Ist aber, gottseidank, nicht der Fall.


----------



## k10PP (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Achja, George Orwell der alte Hund


----------



## mmayr (8. Juli 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich erinnre an den Typen, der in seiner Unterhose Sprengstoff hatte und es nur durch einen Fehler beim Zünder nicht zur Umsetzung gekommen ist...... Ist bestimmt auch total witzig.....



Muss dann sein Ding in der Unterhose auch geladen sein? Oder wird's ihm sonst abgenommen?

Alles was Recht ist, die Amis und deren ständige Paranoia.


----------



## Keksdose12 (8. Juli 2014)

Die werden so sichergehen, dass sie auch ja jedes Geheimnis von den Laptops der einreisenden Ingenieure kriegen. Die Spezialisten, die toll finden, dass man da jetzt keine bomben mehr verstecken kann sollten wissen,dass ein geladener li-io akku eine höhere energiedichte als schwarzpulver hat.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Die werden so sichergehen, dass sie auch ja jedes Geheimnis von den Laptops der einreisenden Ingenieure kriegen. Die Spezialisten, die toll finden, dass man da jetzt keine bomben mehr verstecken kann sollten wissen,dass ein geladener li-io akku eine höhere energiedichte als schwarzpulver hat.


 
Da braucht man auch keinen Zünder für, man mus ihn nur Kurzschließen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wer sagt dir das zb 9/11 die usa bzw geheimdienste nich selber waren?


 
Wenn sie es selbst waren haben sie danach aber sehr stümperhaft gearbeitet.
Denn sonst hätten sie in Saddams Erdloch die Massenvernichtungswaffen finden müssen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Deimos schrieb:


> Alles nicht so gewichtig, als dass man einen solchen Verhältnisblödsinn etablieren muss. Wie soll den das bei Zügen sein? Hochhäusern? Öffentlichen Veranstaltungen?
> 
> Dort müssten nach deiner Logik ähnliche Verhältnisse für vermeintliche Sicherheit herrschen. Ist aber, gottseidank, nicht der Fall.


 
Ich geb dir recht, irgendwann wird man an den Punkt kommen, wo man sich durch lauter Kontrollen komplett überwacht fühlt. Derzeit kann ich mit den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gut leben. Noch. 

Nur was sind die Alternativen die wir haben? Wer trägt die Schuld wenn durch zu lasche Kontrollen wieder ein Anschlag glückt, dann ist der Aufschrei wieder groß und jeder zeigt mit dem Finger auf den anderen.

Bsp. Boston Marathon.... HME (Home-Made-Explosiv) in nem Schnellkochtopf.... so etwas wird man nicht verhindern können... würde so was aber öfter vorkommen, dann würden solche Veranstaltungen nicht mehr stattfinden, das Risiko wäre zu groß.

Ich war letztes Jahr im Libanon unterwegs (beruflich) dort sind in jedem Hotel Scanner und Röntgensystem installiert, einfach aus Angst vor Anschlägen der radikalen Kräfte.... Checkpoints an allen Autobahnen und in den Städten, besonders in Beirut wimmelt es vor Militär...
wenn wir nicht aufpassen wird es uns auch irgendwann so ergehen... Ich hoffe wir finden einen anderen Weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Finde es gut!
> So kann überprüft werden, ob die Elektrogeräte kein Fake sind und irgendwelche Sprengsätze versteckt werden (im schlimmsten Fall.)





keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie sinnfrei. Was ist, wenn der halbe Akku ein Akku ist und der Rest eine Bombe? Soll ich das Ding dann aufsägen um zu beweisen, dass es nicht so ist?



Mit Sprengsätzen dürfte das ganze in der Praxis rein gar nichts zu tun haben. Wie von vielen hier erwähnt, ist es kein Problem, ein funktionsfähiges Gerät mit Sprengstoff zu kombinieren. Und dafür muss man auch nicht viel Ahnung von Elektrotechnik haben. Man nehme ein schönes dickes 19" Desktop-Replacement, entferne alle überflüssige Hardware und tausche den serienmäßigen Akku gegen einen möglichst kompakten - den Rest fülle man mit Semtex.
Noch einfacher wäre es, schlichtweg den Akku selbst zu nutzen. Moderne Li-Io-Akkus haben bekanntermaßen Energiedichten in der Nähe von TNT und selbst wenn sie diese nicht hochexplosiv freisetzen, dürfte allein die Verbrennungshitze eines Laptops ausreichen, um sich durch den Kabinenboden in zentralen Treibstofftank oder den Hauptholm selbst zu schmelzen. Ein Handy-Akku müsste immer noch genug Kräfte entwickeln, um das Schloss der Cockpittür zu überwinden.

Nö: Halbwegs kompetente Anschlagspläne erschwert man so kein Bisschen. (und Deppen kriegt man auch so)

Was durch das neue Gesetz aber möglich wird:
Datensammlung zur "Terrorabwehr". Schon seit längerem nehmen sich die USA raus, bei jedem noch so kleinen (selbst kreierten) Verdacht ein Image von Laptop-Festplatten, Speicherkarten, etc. zu ziehen und auszuwerten. Wer ungern z.B. seine Firmengeheimnisse der US-Wirtschaftsspionage schenken müsste, hat sich bislang idealerweise mit einem nicht-funktionsfähigen, da entladenen Gerät beholfen. (Verschlüsselungen helfen wohl nur bedingt, da die Verweigerung der Passwortherausgabe erst recht ein Verdachtsmoment ist -> Verhaftung möglich)




Kuschluk schrieb:


> ^^ also es is schon hart war kurz nach 911 da auf urlaub:
> 
> an meinen schwarzen Skaterschuhen wurden abstriche genommen, ich wurde als 10 jähriger quasi ruppig von meinen eltern getrennt (am ärmel in die testecke gezurrt), mein Vater wurde erstmal dumm angemacht als er meinte ich würde alleine nirgendwo hingehn er käme mit... mein englisch ^^ na ja "it is under the table" halt ^^
> 
> => Terrorist hin oder her aber bei den kontrollen kann man ein wenig mehr fingerspitzengefühl verlangen.



Das dürfte allgemein sehr stark schwanken. Nebst der vollständigen Willkür bei der Auswahl ihrer Opfer gibts auch riesige Unterschiede zwischen den Kontrolleuren.
Ich bin im Winter nach 9/11 nach New York und das einzige Problem war das lange Anstehen. Nichtmal die Schere, die ich in meinem Schreibzeug vergessen hatte, gab Ärger 




> Das mit dem Fingerabdruck scan etc empfinde ich nicht als schlimm, geht schnell tut keinem weh und ist ein effektives Fahndungsmittel(auch "normale" verbrechen)


 
Solange, bis jemand deine Fingerabdrücke nutzt, um eine falsche Spur zu legen...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Juli 2014)

Oh vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich heute wohl meine ganzen Geräte aufladen^^
Jedenfalls kommt ihr 9/11-CIA-Illuminati Verschwörungstheoretiker bitte nicht aus euren Löchern ^^
Bin letztens und muss morgen wieder durch die Kontrolle und mit den Leuten bei der Immigration ist echt nicht zu spaßen. Ich denke es ist eher gedacht um den Schmuggel von neuen neuen Elektro-Geräten zu unterbinden......?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Man kann überall auf Kontrollorgane treffen die zum lachen in den Keller gehen und da kann es besser sein denen nicht dahin zu folgen


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Bei allem Verständnis für die Sicherheit der Flugpassagiere: Irgendwo sollte dieser Wahnsinn auch mal Grenzen haben. Ich weiß im Detail nicht, was die Amis getan haben, dass die Taliban bzw. Al Quaida so angepisst waren und schließlich 9/11 veranstaltet haben. Aber irgendwo muss er Hass ja auch herkommen. Ich denke die Amis sind nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass 9/11 passiert ist. Was danach kam, war auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für deren Image in der Islamischen Welt. Kriege im Irak und in Afghanistan, Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan, die enge Kooperation mit Israel, usw. 

Ich sage nur, die Amis haben sich diese Suppe zum großen Teil selbst eingebrockt. Und der Rest der Welt darf die Suppe nun auslöffeln. 

Wo soll das irgendwann mal noch enden? Wir werden von den Amis ja schon quasi total überwacht. Selbst im BND haben sie ihre Spitzel. Die Amis kennen keinen Respekt mehr, nicht mal vor befreundeten Nationen. Man muss da eigentlich schon fast von Paranoia sprechen. 

Die Geister die ich rief, werd ich nun nicht mehr los.


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis für die Sicherheit der Flugpassagiere: Irgendwo sollte dieser Wahnsinn auch mal Grenzen haben. Ich weiß im Detail nicht, was die Amis getan haben, dass die Taliban bzw. Al Quaida so angepisst waren und schließlich 9/11 veranstaltet haben. Aber irgendwo muss er Hass ja auch herkommen. Ich denke die Amis sind nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass 9/11 passiert ist. Was danach kam, war auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für deren Image in der Islamischen Welt. Kriege im Irak und in Afghanistan, Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan, die enge Kooperation mit Israel, usw.
> 
> Ich sage nur, die Amis haben sich diese Suppe zum großen Teil selbst eingebrockt. Und der Rest der Welt darf die Suppe nun auslöffeln.
> 
> ...



dann lies doch mal ein paar bücher

und für alle anderen die es auch stört nicht einreisen

und der mangelte tourismus bewegt evtl was


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Ist ja schön und gut wenn sie ihr Land schützen wollen, aber das geht schon etwas zu weit. 

Ob man einen Laptop so umbauen kann ohne das er bei der Durchleuchtung nicht sofort Auffällt, kann ich nicht sagen, kenne mich kein bisschen damit aus, auch wenn diverse Hollywood-Filme etwas anderes behaupten. 

Wer denkt das der Akku keine 12 oder 14 Stunden hält, der hat entweder ein Gerät mit einem Schwachen Akku oder es läuft unnötiges auf dem Gerät.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Ich bin allgemein kein Freund von "Einer von den 150 Millionen Menschen wird schon eine Bombe hochjagen wollen, darum kontrollieren wir einfach mal alle 150 Millionen Menschen"


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> dann lies doch mal ein paar bücher
> 
> und für alle anderen die es auch stört nicht einreisen
> 
> und der mangelte tourismus bewegt evtl was


 
Dito. Dann musst du vielleicht keine so dummen Kommentare mehr absondern.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut wenn sie ihr Land schützen wollen, aber das geht schon etwas zu weit.
> 
> Ob man einen Laptop so umbauen kann ohne das er bei der Durchleuchtung nicht sofort Auffällt, kann ich nicht sagen, kenne mich kein bisschen damit aus, auch wenn diverse Hollywood-Filme etwas anderes behaupten.
> 
> Wer denkt das der Akku keine 12 oder 14 Stunden hält, der hat entweder ein Gerät mit einem Schwachen Akku oder es läuft unnötiges auf dem Gerät.


 
Mein Tablet hat nur eine Akkulaufzeit von 6h und ist für den Unitag genau ausreichend. Mein Laptopakku hält übrigens nur 20min. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Geräten aus, die sich nur mit Netzteil betreiben lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



> und für alle anderen die es auch stört nicht einreisen
> 
> und der mangelte tourismus bewegt evtl was


 Das wird die Amis wohl kaum interessieren so selbstverliebt wie die sind.


> Selbst im BND haben sie ihre Spitzel.


 Der Dollar ist nun mal die stärkste Währung da sind die als Arbeitgeber sehr gefragt.

 Tja gegenüber den Amis ist jeder ein potentieller Täter und wenn nicht greift die Sippenhaft


----------



## PurpleACE (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Rofl, jetz ist die Meldung nicht mehr auf der Hauptseite zu sehen, Bravo.
Hat das einen bestimmten Grund ? 

Edit: Ach, da isse ja wieder


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Punkt 1.

Über die Einreisebestimmungen kann sich doch jeder vorher informieren. Wer damit ein Problem hat, nicht in die USA einreisen.

Punkt 2.

War ja klar. Die ersten "der Ami hat 9/11 selbst gemacht" Kommentare tauchen auf.

Preisfrage? Wenn die Amerikaner die ganze Welt über den 9/11 belogen hat, warum konnten sie dann in einem Land (Irak) das sie völlig besetzt hatten, nicht Massenvernichtungswaffenfunde vortäuschen?

Tut mir leid, aber die VT zum 9/11 ist einfach unlogisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



> Wer damit ein Problem hat, nicht in die USA einreisen.


 Gute Idee aber es soll Leute geben die Beruflich dort hin berufen werden


----------



## StarforceZx (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Aha also wenn der Akku im Flugzeug lehr geht gibt es eine Leibesvisitation


----------



## h_tobi (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

In meinen Augen Blödsinn, wer etwas reinschmuggeln will, bekommt es auch rein.

Die Amis sollten einfach alle Kontakte nach außen kappen und dann in Ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt leben.
Aber selbst dann werden sie sich selber vernichten.......

Vor allem sollten die sich mal überlegen, WARUM so viele Menschen einen Haß auf Amerika haben und vlt. mal daran arbeiten.......


----------



## Kuschluk (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Vor allem sollten 98% der leute hier sich mal überlegen warum Sie ein Problem mit Amerika haben.

99% => Medienmeinung auskotzen.

Punkte dagegen:

1. richtig geile Landschaft!
2. tolle Pick-Up Trucks , große Sehenswürdigkeiten
3. im allgemeinen auch einfach nette Leute
4. lässiger Umgang mit Schusswaffen generell ist man freier als hier in dem was man tut. (Hier muss ich zum Kameraputzen schon rechenschaft in der Apotheke ablegen, viele lustige Stoffe bekommt man hier gar nicht) 
5. Powerade in 1/2 l Flaschen zum hiesigen Eistee Preis

6. richtig bunte Kelloggs Froot Loops XD

2015 Ford F250 King Ranch Super Duty FX4 - YouTube

Und das tolle an verschwörungstheorien ist ja immer dass man sie so leicht nicht widerlegen kann... vllt waren es auch einfach Marsmenschen am 911 die sich so gut versteckt haben, dass keiner sie gesehn hat.

Ich weiß es einfach nicht genau und bilde mir auch nicht ein 10 Jahre später > 10000km weiter weg eine Antwort zu finden.


----------



## EX-Buzz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Sprengsätzen dürfte das ganze in der Praxis rein gar nichts zu tun haben. Wie von vielen hier erwähnt, ist es kein Problem, ein funktionsfähiges Gerät mit Sprengstoff zu kombinieren. Und dafür muss man auch nicht viel Ahnung von Elektrotechnik haben. Man nehme ein schönes dickes 19" Desktop-Replacement, entferne alle überflüssige Hardware und tausche den serienmäßigen Akku gegen einen möglichst kompakten - den Rest fülle man mit Semtex.
> Noch einfacher wäre es, schlichtweg den Akku selbst zu nutzen. Moderne Li-Io-Akkus haben bekanntermaßen Energiedichten in der Nähe von TNT und selbst wenn sie diese nicht hochexplosiv freisetzen, dürfte allein die Verbrennungshitze eines Laptops ausreichen, um sich durch den Kabinenboden in zentralen Treibstofftank oder den Hauptholm selbst zu schmelzen. Ein Handy-Akku müsste immer noch genug Kräfte entwickeln, um das Schloss der Cockpittür zu überwinden.




Wer von den hier Schreibenden, hat denn wirklich schon mal mit Sprengmittel und Zündern gearbeitet? Das ist doch nur pubertäres Gequake..... Die ,die hier so schreiben wie einfach das doch sei und das es so unproblematisch wäre 100 - 150g hochexplosive Sprengmasse in ein funktionierendes IT Kleingerät einzubauen, welches nicht gleich hochgeht wenn es jemand anders in die Hand nimmt und einfach mal ein bisschen drauf rumdrückt, die möchte ich sehen. Das sind doch die ersten, denen der Stift hinten aus der Hose guckt, wenn man ihnen das zeug in die Hand drückt.

Es ging hier nicht um 19" Racks.... sondern um Kleinstgeräte. Wer ein 19" als Handgepäck auf nen Interkontinentalflug mitnimmt, ist eh verdächtig  


Und diejenigen die hier schreiben "Akku nach 20 min alle" usw...  selber schuld, wer nimmt so ne Möhre auch mit auf nen 8h Flug, dann kann man es auch gleich ins normale Gepäck geben.




h_tobi schrieb:


> In meinen Augen Blödsinn, wer etwas reinschmuggeln will, bekommt es auch rein.



Na dein Wissen ist ja Gold wert, das würde ich fix mal an die bösen Buben verkaufen, wenn die nämlich wüssten, wie einfach es ist, dann würden die den ein oder anderen Flieger gern runterholen.....




h_tobi schrieb:


> Die Amis sollten einfach alle Kontakte nach außen kappen und dann in Ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt leben.
> Aber selbst dann werden sie sich selber vernichten.......
> Vor allem sollten die sich mal überlegen, WARUM so viele Menschen einen Haß auf Amerika haben und vlt. mal daran arbeiten.......




Dann erklär mir doch mal, warum auch die Israelis so gehasst werden? ich meine fast der gesamte Nahe und mittlere Osten mag die Israelis nicht, warum? Die haben keine Kriege in den letzten Jahren begonnen (von ihrem andauernden Disput im Gaza-Streifen mal abgesehen) 

Ähm.... wer hasst denn die USA überhaupt? Sind es nicht genau die, die uns in kleinen Videos zeigen, wie man Dieben die Hände abhackt? Die im Irak gerade Heiligtümer zerstören oder im Namen Allahs Frauen vergewaltigen? 

Dieses stupide Wiederholen und Nachplappern von dummen Argumenten führt doch zu nichts, aber hey, wenn es dich beruhigt dann glaub einfach weiter dran.

Vieles ist nicht richtig was die USA machen ( gemacht haben), da stimme ich gern zu, aber man darf nicht den Fehler machen alles zu verteufeln, sondern sollte das Fallbezogen betrachten und analysieren.


----------



## Lelwani (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ähm.... wo waren jetzt die Argumente in deiner überaus bedeutsamen Antwort?


 

nutze dein gehirn und glaube nicht jeden dreck den dir die regierung erzählt... glaube mehr argumente brauch ich nich

wenn du trotzdem alles glaubst was sie dir erzählen is dir nich mehr zuhelfen...

in der heutigen zeit wo soviel rauskommt immernoch zuglauben die regierung will immer nur unser besten is einfach ( und ja dafür nehm ich ne verwarnung in kaufen )  extrem dumm


----------



## EX-Buzz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Viel blabla, *keine* Argumente.  

Was hat den unsere Regierung mit den Kontrollen in den Staaten zu tun? Allein das disqualifiziert dich als Diskussionspartner.


----------



## Lelwani (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Viel blabla, *keine* Argumente.
> 
> Was hat den unsere Regierung mit den Kontrollen in den Staaten zu tun? Allein das disqualifiziert dich als Diskussionspartner.


 

Ich glaube besser hättest du nich sagen können das du überhaupt keinen schimmer hast was in diesem land abgeht...

wie kann man nur so blauäugig sein?

was willst du hören?

Das wir immernoch ein besetzten land sind ? 
Das die geheimdienste uns allen einschliesslich obama , merkel sosehr vertrauen das sie abgehört werden müssen...
Das wir eigentlich noch im Deutschen Reich leben? 
Das du angestellter der BRD Gmbh bist? was meinst du is ein "personalausweis"

Staatsangehörigkeitsausweis beantragen | volksbetrug.net



> *Der Bundespersonalausweis oder der deutsche Reisepass sind kein  Nachweis über den Besitz der deutschen Staatsangehörigkeit. Sie  begründen lediglich die Vermutung, dass der Ausweisinhaber die deutsche  Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt. *


und das is alles nur die spitze vom eisberg


und nu glaub was du willst wenn du weiter in deiner blümchenwelt leben willst tu dies ich habe keinen bock mich mit leuten zubeschäftigen die das offensichtliche nich sehen wollen....


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Ding ding ding.

Es hat 8 Seiten gedauert und wir haben den ersten von der "Reichsbürgerbewegung". 

Immer wieder lustig, wenn Laien einen auf Juristen machen  Na kommen gleich die ersten Links zu einem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, dass nur verkürzt wiedergegeben wird? Ich freue mich schon auf deine Quellen 

Wenn du was lernen magst hier nur für dich: Die "KRR"-FAQ - Startseite

Aber pssst nicht weitersagen ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> 2015 Ford F250 King Ranch Super Duty FX4 - YouTube


 
Wieso nur der F-250, wenn schon poste doch gleich den F-450


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mein Tablet hat nur eine Akkulaufzeit von 6h und ist für den Unitag genau ausreichend. Mein Laptopakku hält übrigens nur 20min. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Geräten aus, die sich nur mit Netzteil betreiben lassen?



Haben die wenigsten Leute im Handgepäck, auf alle Fälle werden sie hier nicht berücksichtigt.




EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Wer von den hier Schreibenden, hat denn wirklich schon mal mit Sprengmittel und Zündern gearbeitet? Das ist doch nur pubertäres Gequake..... Die ,die hier so schreiben wie einfach das doch sei und das es so unproblematisch wäre 100 - 150g hochexplosive Sprengmasse in ein funktionierendes IT Kleingerät einzubauen, welches nicht gleich hochgeht wenn es jemand anders in die Hand nimmt und einfach mal ein bisschen drauf rumdrückt, die möchte ich sehen. Das sind doch die ersten, denen der Stift hinten aus der Hose guckt, wenn man ihnen das zeug in die Hand drückt.



Es geht nicht darum, was nach deutschen Sicherheitsvorschriften möglich ist oder in welcher Situation wer sich DEINER Meinung nach in die Hose macht.
Schon mal einen Laptop geöffnet? Da gibts mehr als genug Bereiche ohne Zündquellen. Und für die vom-Reihenhaus-zum-Terrorist-Fraktion gibt es einfache Lacksprays, die definitiv alles zuverlässig isolieren. Menge bzw. die Beschaffung eines Sprengstoffes mit ausreichender Leistungsdichte wäre ein anderes Thema, aber manchmal sind sie schon in den Turnschuhen oder Unterhosen des Sitznachbarn zu finden 



> Und diejenigen die hier schreiben "Akku nach 20 min alle" usw...  selber schuld, wer nimmt so ne Möhre auch mit auf nen 8h Flug, dann kann man es auch gleich ins normale Gepäck geben.



Es gibt Flugzeuge, in denen es Strom gibt () und es gibt Reisende, die sind nur mit Handgepäck unterwegs.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War ja klar. Die ersten "der Ami hat 9/11 selbst gemacht" Kommentare tauchen auf.
> Preisfrage? Wenn die Amerikaner die ganze Welt über den 9/11 belogen hat, warum konnten sie dann in einem Land (Irak) das sie völlig besetzt hatten, nicht Massenvernichtungswaffenfunde vortäuschen?
> Tut mir leid, aber die VT zum 9/11 ist einfach unlogisch.



Bis zu deinem Post hatten wir hier keine Verschwörungstheorien...

*moderativer Hinweis*

... und im weiteren Verlauf haben wir bitte auch keine. Genausowenig wir irgendwelchen anderen Offtopic-Spam...



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch mal, warum auch die Israelis so gehasst werden? ich meine fast der gesamte Nahe und mittlere Osten mag die Israelis nicht, warum? Die haben keine Kriege in den letzten Jahren begonnen (von ihrem andauernden Disput im Gaza-Streifen mal abgesehen) Ähm.... wer hasst denn die USA überhaupt? Sind es nicht genau die, die uns in kleinen Videos zeigen, wie man Dieben die Hände abhackt? Die im Irak gerade Heiligtümer zerstören oder im Namen Allahs Frauen vergewaltigen? Dieses stupide Wiederholen und Nachplappern von dummen Argumenten führt doch zu nichts, aber hey, wenn es dich beruhigt dann glaub einfach weiter dran. Vieles ist nicht richtig was die USA machen ( gemacht haben), da stimme ich gern zu, aber man darf nicht den Fehler machen alles zu verteufeln, sondern sollte das Fallbezogen betrachten und analysieren.





Lelwani schrieb:


> Ich glaube besser hättest du nich sagen können das du überhaupt keinen schimmer hast was in diesem land abgeht... wie kann man nur so blauäugig sein? was willst du hören? Das wir immernoch ein besetzten land sind ? Das die geheimdienste uns allen einschliesslich obama , merkel sosehr vertrauen das sie abgehört werden müssen...Das wir eigentlich noch im Deutschen Reich leben? Das du angestellter der BRD Gmbh bist? was meinst du is ein "personalausweis" Staatsangehörigkeitsausweis beantragen | volksbetrug.net und das is alles nur die spitze vom eisberg und nu glaub was du willst wenn du weiter in deiner blümchenwelt leben willst tu dies ich habe keinen bock mich mit leuten zubeschäftigen die das offensichtliche nich sehen wollen....


 
... und das gilt für alle Themen, die nichts mit den Flugsicherheits-/Einreisebestimmungen der USA zu tun haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

@ruyven_macaran

Guckst du hier



Lelwani schrieb:


> in was für einer welt lebst du? du bist einer wo das "terror" gelaber voll angeschlagen hat glückwunsch an die regierung...
> 
> versuch einfach mal deinen kopf zu benutzen mehr sag ich dazu nich ... einfach nur traurig
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Die Amerikanischen Geheimdienste haben seit den Anschlägen einfach zu viel Macht bekommen und keine wirksamen Kontrollen mehr.
Kein Wunder also dass das alles so ausgeartet ist und jetzt scheint die US Administration nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein das Ganze wieder zu einem normal Maß herunterfahren zu können.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Es werden sich immer weitere Sachen "ausgedacht" die man überprüfen und kontrollieren will.
Ich werde mein Handy sicher nicht extra aufladen falls ich mal dorthin fliegen sollte.


----------



## Joselman (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Handy sicher nicht extra aufladen falls ich mal dorthin fliegen sollte.


 
Dann flieg bitte mal hin und berichte falls du jemals wieder zurück kommst wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## EX-Buzz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was nach deutschen Sicherheitsvorschriften möglich ist oder in welcher Situation wer sich DEINER Meinung nach in die Hose macht.
> Schon mal einen Laptop geöffnet? Da gibts mehr als genug Bereiche ohne Zündquellen. Und für die vom-Reihenhaus-zum-Terrorist-Fraktion gibt es einfache Lacksprays, die definitiv alles zuverlässig isolieren. Menge bzw. die Beschaffung eines Sprengstoffes mit ausreichender Leistungsdichte wäre ein anderes Thema, aber manchmal sind sie schon in den Turnschuhen oder Unterhosen des Sitznachbarn zu finden  .



Wer spricht denn von deutschen Sicherheitsvorschriften? Es geht hier einzig um das "handwerkliche" Geschick ein USBV so zu konzipieren, dass es handhabungssicher ist, nicht von den Röntgenscanner erkannt wird und nebenbei jetzt auch noch in einem funktionsfähigen elektronischen Gerät sitzen muss.

Nur weil es in 24 od. NCIS immer die tollsten Dinge zu sehen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass der X-Belibige Wahabit ( oder setze jede andere Person hier ein) dies deswegen auch hinbekommt.


...und glaube mir, wenn man mit dem Zeug hantiert, dann kommt am Anfang der Stift raus.... selbst erlebt 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Flugzeuge, in denen es Strom gibt () und es gibt Reisende, die sind nur mit Handgepäck unterwegs.



Nur in der Business und 1.Class gibt es Stromanschlüsse (AirBerlin, Lufthansa, US Airways usw.).... und derjenige der nen Laptop hat, dessen Akku nur 20min hält.... wird sich definitiv keinen Flug in diesen Klassen in die USA leisten können.


----------



## beercarrier (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gute Idee aber es soll Leute geben die Beruflich dort hin berufen werden


 
naja man muss da nicht hin gibt ja auch telefonkonferenzen. bevor ich in die usa einreise mach in somalia an der küste urlaub. wenn es blöd läuft hat man da wenigstens die möglichkeit wieder über ne zusatzticket heimzukommen.


----------



## keinnick (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



beercarrier schrieb:


> naja man muss da nicht hin gibt ja auch telefonkonferenzen. bevor ich in die usa einreise mach in somalia an der küste urlaub. wenn es blöd läuft hat man da wenigstens die möglichkeit wieder über ne zusatzticket heimzukommen.



Sofern es mit einer Telko getan wäre, wird Dich kein Arbeitgeber auf eine Dienstreise in die USA schicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



OT wurde ausgeblendet.
Beleidigungen wurden entfernt.


----------



## jons97 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

@Topic: Ich glaub kaum das explodierende Akkus besser sind als Sprengstoff statt Akku.


----------



## Voodoo2 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dito. Dann musst du vielleicht keine so dummen Kommentare mehr absondern.


 
du schaffst es immer wieder mich zu belustigen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*

Amerika hatte schon immer " seltsame " Einreisebeschränkungen aber auch andere Länder sind da nicht viel anders. Die werden wohl ihre Erkenntnisse haben da für die ja die Terrorgefahr eben nicht kleiner geworden ist.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: US-Einreisebestimmungen: Elektrogeräte müssen geladen sein*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Nur in der Business und 1.Class gibt es Stromanschlüsse (AirBerlin, Lufthansa, US Airways usw.).... und derjenige der nen Laptop hat, dessen Akku nur 20min hält.... wird sich definitiv keinen Flug in diesen Klassen in die USA leisten können.


 
Geht ja nicht darum ob das Gerät im Flugzeug genutzt werden soll. So wie teilweise mit den Koffern umgegangen wird, möchte ich da keine Laptop reinpacken, auch wenn er 6 Jahre alt ist.
Außerdem wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht nur der Koffer sondern auch die Daten auf der Festplatte gescannt.


----------

